# CW for Local 68



## con_duit (May 8, 2019)

Hi, I just applied to the local 68 in Denver. I have 6 months as an apprentice at a non union job. It seemed like they don't have any work till after the holidays which is fine. I'm not sure how to ask this but here goes. The guy I was talking to said to drop in and say hello if I was driving by the local. I'm not sure why I would do that if there's no work, is this like a networking thing? Also any advice on getting into the union is always appreciated.


----------

